# 3 looking to go with guide or ?



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Good friend of mine and his brother in law and BIL's 14 year old son is looking for a last minute trip for this Saturday 3/28. Offshore or bay will work. The BIL's wife has cancer and is in town for treatment. The two adults are experienced fishermen. He has left messages for a few guides but realizes this is a last minute deal so may not hear from anyone. Send me pm if you're interested.


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

What harbor. We can hook you up in Matagorda.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I will send him a text and let them know you're available. Thanks! His name is RJ Berbel.


----------

